# ZONENSCHEIN in Action --> Pic's 'n' Vid's



## Basscommander (19. Juni 2008)

Servus!

Nachdem ja schon eingie Bilder in der Bike Gallery gepostet worden sind, mach ich hier mal nen Thread auf, wo man dann auch mal Bilder sieht, wie so ein Bike bewegt wird, damit das nicht so durcheinander kommt!

Bilder und Videos sind willkommen!

Grüße!
Der Mo

Das blöde YouTube will mein Helm-Cam Vid net nehmen... sowas blödes...


----------



## Lurnas (19. Juni 2008)

Super Idee! Mach ich doch direkt mal mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (19. Juni 2008)

Das erste ist Bad Wildbad, oder?

Schicke Bilder!


----------



## Lurnas (20. Juni 2008)

Danke!

Ja, das erste ist Wildbad. Morgen sind wir wieder dort und filmen wahrscheinlich ein bisschen.


----------



## Lurnas (22. Juni 2008)

Hier ein kleines Video vom Wildbad iXS Downhill:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/26336/


----------



## kdda (22. Juni 2008)

Hey cooles Video und cooles Bike 

War leider noch nicht dort, sieht aber spaßig aus vllt werde ich ja auch mal dort vorbei schauen.


----------



## Lurnas (23. Juni 2008)

Danke 

Ist spaßig dort, würde ich dir empfehlen!


----------



## FapP (24. Juni 2008)

@Basscommander:

Könntest du das Helm-Cam Vid vielleicht uploaden? (z.B. rapidshare.com)
Sieht bestimmt klasse aus


----------



## kdda (25. Juni 2008)

Dafür wäre ich auch!


----------



## Robin (25. Juni 2008)

So, hiern paar Bilder aus Todtnau vom Sonntag.

http://www.soulbiker.com/de/photos/members/gallery/996/
http://www.soulbiker.com/de/photos/members/gallery/997/
http://www.soulbiker.com/de/photos/members/gallery/998/

krieg sie irgendwie nicht hier rein kopiert.


----------



## Lurnas (25. Juni 2008)

Hab sie mal für dich reinkopiert. Coole Pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciii (28. Juni 2008)

Das bin ich und mein Archi FR


----------



## Lurnas (29. Juni 2008)

Geil!
Aber ich glaub, wenn du beim Tabletop das Bein noch ans Bike legst sähs noch besser aus.


----------



## Marciii (29. Juni 2008)

Ich werds versuchen wenn mal wieder wer (gescheite) fotos macht


----------



## Marciii (9. Juli 2008)

War mal wieder an bisl unterwegs paar bilder gemacht und versucht Lurnas Tipp mal versucht, das kam bei raus (halt leider etwas verschwommen....)






und das halt noch nebenbei wobei ich das auch scho schöner hinbekommen hab...






und der rest halt


----------



## Lurnas (10. Juli 2008)

Die Action ist geil, aber die Bilder sind leider nicht so gut..
Solltest vielleicht mal ein wenig an den Einstellungen der Kamera rumspielen.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2008)

Die Action ist echt super ! Top ! Nur der Photograph muß noch üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciii (11. Juli 2008)

Danke!
Das mit der Kamera war echt so ne Sache, der hate die ganz neu und wir hatten Stark zu kämpfen wo man was einstellen kann und dementsprechen is halt leider etwas verschwommen. 
Jetzt wird erstmal wieder was neues gezimmert bzw geschaufelt und dann gibts wieder fotos von der Spiegelreflex vom andren Kumpel.


----------



## eesti (12. Juli 2008)

Da die Qualität der letzten Pics auch net die beste ist, stell ich auch mal en Bild von einem eher ungeübten Fotografen
rein. 

In den tiefen weiten Wäldern des Schönbuchs wo auch noch an die Gelbbauchunke gedacht wird


----------



## Marciii (12. Juli 2008)

Ohhh.... da war ich aber nich eingefahren so wied er aussieht^^

Jo, dieser Track is den Gelbbauchunken gewitmet


----------



## bombshell (13. Juli 2008)

Den Sprung habe ich noch gestanden... : ) Schön wär´s gewesen. Ist aber dank großem Luftkissen nix passiert. Aufgenommen in Morzine (Chatel)


----------



## bombshell (13. Juli 2008)




----------



## Lurnas (13. Juli 2008)

@Bombshell: Was genau hattest du denn vor auf dem ersten Bild?


----------



## Marciii (13. Juli 2008)

sieht irgendwie geil aus^^ Und ein hoch auf das Luftkissen


----------



## bombshell (13. Juli 2008)

@Lurnas: Ich bin das erstemal in meinem Leben so eine steile Rampe gesprungen und wollte eigendlich nur save landen. Irgendwie war ich etwas überrascht... Beim 3mal sah das dann schon besser aus.


----------



## Lurnas (14. Juli 2008)

Kann man auf so einem Luftkissen überhaupt richtig landen (also mit stehen und weiterfahren) oder ist das eher wie in ein Foampit?


----------



## wunny1980 (16. Juli 2008)

hier mal ein paar helmcam videos aus frankreich. die qualität ist mist, und 
die bilder sind verwackelt. aber die strecken sind sehr schön.  


http://de.youtube.com/user/larswunderlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciii (16. Juli 2008)

schick der Trail, schön lang und dick höhenmeter


----------



## Basscommander (17. Juli 2008)

Dann hier nochmal im richtigen Fred:

Foto: anne7714
Fahrer: Ich





Foto: anne7714
Fahrer: flying-nik





Foto: anne7714
Fahrer: flying-nik





Foto: anne7714
Fahrer: ich





Foto: anne7714
Fahrer: flying-nik





Foto:anne7714
Fahrer: Ich





ps.: Fotos von Zonenscheins in Action hin, oder her... aber ein wenig Qualität darf man schon erwarten, finde ich.
So Fotos wo der Hintergrund gestochen scharf ist, und der Fahrer nur ein verwischtes Etwas gehen eigentlich gar nicht...
Naja... also ist nur meine Meinung kann hier ja niemand zu etwas zwingen.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Marciii (18. Juli 2008)

Wenn die anspielung auf meine pics waren muss ich sagen: stimmt, is wirklich teilweise bisl arg verschwommen hatten bisl probs mit der Kamera, aber sobald mein hinterbau wieder ganz is gibts nochmal gescheite bilder


----------



## Lurnas (12. August 2008)

Ich war mit meinem Archi in Portes du Soleil:
































Ein Video gibts auch von Les Gets und Morzine:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/33056/


----------



## eesti (13. August 2008)

Die franz. Alpen sind schon geil war bis jetzt nur im Winter öfter zum Skifahren dort.

Deine Pics und dein Video sind echt gut  da muss ich unbedingt auch mal im Sommer mit Bike hin. 

Warst du auch schon in Alpe d´Huez, kenn ich auch nur im Winter und da wars geil


----------



## Basscommander (13. August 2008)

Rittershausen 2008

Pic: Santa Cruiser



Pic: anne7714
http://woffm-ev.de/4images/data/media/59/174-mo.JPG
Pic: anne7714
http://woffm-ev.de/4images/data/media/59/174.JPG


----------



## xMARTINx (18. August 2008)

der basscommander bei der dm und noch nen zonenscheinrider,bin mir aber nicht sicher wer es war





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dirk Andres (18. August 2008)

Hallo,


es ist unser neuer Factory Teamfahrer in der Elite Klasse"Tommy Kiesewetter"
In der DM Quali super 4. Platz. Am Sonntag leider gestürzt.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## xMARTINx (18. August 2008)

auf jeden fall schicke neue teamshirts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldmen (18. August 2008)

@ Dirk Andres:

gibt es eigentlich auch ein teamshirt zum kaufen? würd gern wenn ich zonenschein fahr auch gern ein shirt von euch haben/ kaufen? gefällt mir ganz gut von den farben was euer fahrer anhat, also was man sehen kann...

oder kann man die schon kaufen und ich war nur zu blind es zu finden?

gruss


----------



## Basscommander (18. August 2008)

Das ist ein normales Platzangst Shirt.

Hier noch ein paar Action-Pics aus Tabarz:
Foto: Theisi, Vodkawasser/knochenbruch.net








Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Lurnas (19. August 2008)

Top


----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2008)

so mal wieder eins aus der reihe touren mit dem archi/fr rohloff
1ooohm am stück rauf ud mit viel spaß runter
irgendwo beim kaiserjägerweg/lago di levico
ps: gibts noch andere die touren fahren oder bin ich der einzige irre?


----------



## Lurnas (9. September 2008)

Hier ein kleines Video aus Todtnau. Leider nur der Anfang der DH Strecke, da unsere Kamera aus dem Rucksack geflogen ist und danach leider nichts mehr aufnehmen wollte 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa7cXQJQI90 (in hoher Qualität anschaun!)


----------



## Basscommander (1. Oktober 2008)

Sooo... hier mal ein paar neue Poserpics von mir und meinem Superbike!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Grüße!

Und Danke an alle Fotografen!

Der Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (1. Oktober 2008)

zwei actionpics 







gruß,
nik


----------



## dual-mdc (15. Oktober 2008)

so.... hier paar bilder von mir. sind ca. 1-2jahre alt. bin mir nicht ganz sicher. dat gute radel, hab ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Lurnas (27. Oktober 2008)

Herbst:


----------



## leonarrrdo (6. November 2008)

hier mal ein pic von mir bei nem kleinen kicker in unserer tongrube, des einzige einigermaßen gute bild von meiner handy kamera





demnächst is mal n größeres foto shooting geplant...


----------



## dual-mdc (26. November 2008)

wenn ich groß bin, werd ich zonenschein team fahrer


----------



## Basscommander (24. Dezember 2008)

Pic by Grinsekater

Was soll ich sagen...

Geiles Bike,
geiler Typ


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Dezember 2008)

geiles bild!


----------



## ewoq (24. Dezember 2008)

geile uniform! und der lenker, junge junge...der ist geil!


----------



## sebbi (26. Dezember 2008)

zwar vom letzten winter aber egal


----------



## Lurnas (26. Dezember 2008)

Geiles Pic!

Jahresvideo 2008, alles auf Zonenschein  : http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (29. Dezember 2008)

Ein bisschen zweckentfremdet...


----------



## leonarrrdo (3. Januar 2009)

s zweite sieht aus als tuts gleich weh


----------



## leonarrrdo (3. Januar 2009)

ahh jetz check ichs glaub ich erst hab scho dacht des soll a 360 one foot sein^^


----------



## anne7714 (27. April 2009)

Mal was vom Wochenende aus Tabarz:
Hauptsache das Bike sieht man gut!!!!


----------



## www.rad-i-o-racing.de (27. April 2009)

kam gut rum der kleine mann, ist auch sehr oft gefahren und mit richtig speed, wer ist denn das?


----------



## Basscommander (27. April 2009)

Tommy Herrmann


----------



## www.rad-i-o-racing.de (27. April 2009)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Tommy Herrmann



lizenzer, rederberch gegend? dann kenn ich ihn, thx mo


----------



## p /-\ z (27. April 2009)

2 bilder von mir:

#1
#2


----------



## Timmö__ (19. Mai 2009)

Täusch ich mich, oder hat das Archimedes evo 3 in schwarz dünnere Rohre als die anderen Archimedes Versionen in orange/weiß?

Vllt macht schwarz ja wirklich schlank 

Hat jemand ein weißes Archimedes DH evo 3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p /-\ z (19. Mai 2009)

bruder in windischgarsten:

klick


----------



## Lurnas (22. Mai 2009)

So, lange nichts mehr gepostet hier, wird mal wieder Zeit:




































Videos:

HD: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=LuRn4s&view=videos
nicht HD: http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/77674

Ich denk das reicht wieder mal für ne Weile, mehr gibts in der Gallerie.
Gruß
Lucas


----------



## Keviiin (22. Mai 2009)

Echt schöne pic´s.


----------



## p /-\ z (26. Mai 2009)

step up leogang:

klick


----------



## Deleted 25931 (26. Mai 2009)

Am Sonntag in Winterberg geknipst. Vielleicht erkennt sich ja jemand.


----------



## p /-\ z (2. Juni 2009)

bikepark semmering:

roadgap

waldstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p /-\ z (18. Juni 2009)

neue fotos vom austria cup am semmering:

#1
#2
#3


----------



## Dirk Andres (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hier ein Bild von Max Bender in der Schweiz letztes Wochenende.


----------



## TheRacer (8. Juli 2009)

Schickes Bild.
Ich kapiere aber nichtz so recht von wo der Fahrer kommt und wo er hin will.
Mein 1. Gedanke ist, das der Fahrer von links kommt und grad einen 270er nach rechts weg dreht.
Da passt das Rad dann aber nicht so recht.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (16. Juli 2009)

ne der kommt von hinten und hat einfach nurn bunny hopp gemacht oder nicht? den rest nennt man stylen würde ich sagen =)


----------



## anne7714 (16. Juli 2009)

So hier mal nen Bild vom letzten Wochenende aus Leogang:

Der Basti auf seinem Zonenschein


----------



## downhill biker (22. Juli 2009)

[URL=http://www.downhill-community.de/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=si&img=832]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kirry (26. Juli 2009)

bombshell schrieb:


> Den Sprung habe ich noch gestanden... : ) Schön wär´s gewesen. Ist aber dank großem Luftkissen nix passiert. Aufgenommen in Morzine (Chatel)



Ich bin heute fast genau so in Dreck gelandet


----------



## p /-\ z (1. August 2009)

3 neue aus portes du soleil:

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto-photo-5259-cat-500-ppuser-2499.html

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto-photo-5256-cat-500-ppuser-2499.html

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto-photo-5258-cat-500-ppuser-2499.html


----------



## dual-mdc (24. August 2009)

aus steinach. im ersten zeitlauf schön hin geflogen. den zweiten hab ich dann gleich weg gelassen. also, sau schlechte platzierung.


----------



## p /-\ z (26. August 2009)

3 (mMN) sehr gelungene bilder vom 24h-DH am Semmering:

#1
#2
#3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill biker (27. August 2009)

rittershausen







bad wildbad




und ma aus der reihe (aber immerhin nach der action)




nix dolles aber immerhin^^


----------



## Lurnas (5. Oktober 2009)

Zusammenschnitt meiner Saison 2009:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGoZxQhEJlA"]YouTube - Promo 2009[/ame]


----------



## OldSchool (5. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Vid!
Sieht geschmeidig und smooth aus.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schönes Video !


----------



## Basscommander (6. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geil, Lucas!
Schön gemacht!


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Oktober 2009)

schönes vid 

so mal wieder zwei aus der reihe touren mit dem archi
lenzerheide abfahrt vom rothorn 2800hm nach churwalden 1300hm



so geht der weg weiter das archi ist auch drauf suchbild



tja felsblock übersehen


----------



## antistoepsel (27. Oktober 2009)

So hier mal mein Leo in Action. Kein Reiser ich weiß, aber immerhin...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct3FFvOc4f4"]YouTube - Zonenschein in Action[/ame]


----------



## p /-\ z (29. Oktober 2009)

2 neue fotos:

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto-photo-5612-cat-500-ppuser-2499-sl-p.html

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto-photo-5611-cat-500-ppuser-2499-sl-p.html


----------



## Ibna (11. November 2009)

Hier mal ein paar vom letzten Jahr bzw Anfang diesen Jahres... Nun isses weg das Zonenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (12. November 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein paar von mir:

Fotografen:
Angelika,
Florian













Fotograf: ich 









War ein echt schöner Tag!!!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Lurnas (28. November 2009)

Schöne Bilder!

Hometrail...


----------

